# Is $3,000-$3,300 Basic, Excluding Commission Enough?



## kardin25 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey there!

So... I'm 23 this year, fresh graduate from Malaysia. Recently I got a job offer as a Recruiter near Raffles Place. I asked about the range of salary and they said it would be around $3,000 to $3,300 without including the uncapped commission.

So my questions are (taking minimum $3,000) Is this able to cover up the basic cost of living? 

- I'm not looking at anything fancy, just looking for a comfortable life for single person
- Best place to rent a room? Budgeting around 500-700
- Price of food around Raffles?
- If I'm staying in Pasir Ris (with relative) would it be cheaper to travel instead of staying around Raffles? If so, how long would it takes?
- What are the major differences between Working Permits & Employment Pass?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kardin25 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> So... I'm 23 this year, fresh graduate from Malaysia. Recently I got a job offer as a Recruiter near Raffles Place. I asked about the range of salary and they said it would be around $3,000 to $3,300 without including the uncapped commission.
> 
> ...


You can live in Singapore for 2k, as a lot of ASEAN workers here live, including those working in hip Shenton Way, or complain money-no-enough even with 15K per month.

Food is expensive around Raffles, breakfast + Lunch + dinner can cost upto 20 $ a day, unless you don't mind eating the same cheap cheap mamak shop food every day.

Distance to Raffles place ? I am sure you know how to use Google Map to calculate the time. It can be between 40 minutes (if you can get into the train in the morning crush) to 1.5 hour if you take bus all the way.

Difference between Work pass and Employment Pass ? 

Here you go. I am sure you can read up the rest yourself.

Work passes and permits


----------



## Gigi1203 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Kardin25, 

I am fresh graduate either & I'm living in Vietnam. My major is Business Administration. I wonder if you could recommend me some websites to look for jobs on Singapore and could you give me some advices? 
<Snip>


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gigi1203 said:


> Hi Kardin25,
> 
> I am fresh graduate either & I'm living in Vietnam. My major is Business Administration. I wonder if you could recommend me some websites to look for jobs on Singapore and could you give me some advices?
> <Snip>


Job sites are hit or miss, and some job sites specialise in specific industries.

I would suggest you google and reach out to more than one job site.

At the moment, Singapore is discourage fresh overseas graduates, unless you are able to get a Work Holiday pass, details here : Eligibility for Work Holiday Programme

In the meantime, it is best to get some experience locally before trying to get some openings here.

Good luck


----------

